# Flexi 8 starter software problems with a pcut



## kysportsxchange (Apr 30, 2008)

I bought a pcut ct630 from a close freind with all the serial numbers for the program, but we I try to load the software with the correct an legal serial numbers it reverts back to the demo mode and states that another PC is using the program ?


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Sounds like it is node locked, which means it can only be installed on one machine which it has been. When it was installed on the other machine, he probably had to register giving them a hardware footprint. Since that footprint is not the same on your machine, it is telling you that you need to buy another license. They do that so you can't buy one license and install the software on 100 computers. Based on the message, this would be my guess. 

Another remote possibility is that the software had a dongle and you don't have it.


----------



## jamaspea (Oct 15, 2007)

when you purchase the software, you are able to load it on one computer . You will have to uninstal it from the other computer to instal on your computer. I have to reinstal my OS on my comp, and I read that i should uninstal the program before I put my OS on my laptop to avoid problems.


----------



## kysportsxchange (Apr 30, 2008)

We did uninstall it from his laptop, and reloaded on my pc, but we still get the same error ?


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Your friend needs to contact tech support and tell them his PC crashed, he replaced it and he needs to install the software on his new PC. They may or may not go for it, but that's the only way. If they go for it, they will give you another activation code based on the same serial number and the hardware footprint of the machine it is currently installed on...yours.

When he installed it, he probably had to register online. When you register, they give you an activation code based on the serial number and the PC's hardware footprint. From that point on, that software will only work on that PC. Uninstalling it from that PC does nothing. Could be that you just need to buy a another license, which may be less than purchasing the entire program.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Yep- just give SAi a call, and they can reset things on their end for you.


----------

